# Jiminy peak opening day Sunday November 16$406trails be there from 9to4!!! Come out f



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2014)

Playing with new toys tomorrow


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 16, 2014)

Good snow today. Very very good time s at Jiminy. New skis helps big time with skiing thanks again Misha for sell ing me excellent Watea s what a difference!!!! Jim and family and friends all had a good first day no crowded . just be careful of close d trail with Nazi patrolled who have us a timeout for 45 minutes. And it was not mean t for us to be on that trail should put a sign up and better roping. What ever it was good ambassadors policing. Good day great opening day.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 16, 2014)

Did they lock you up for 45 minutes? Better than getting your pass clipped. Where's all those pics from your new phone?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 16, 2014)

They put in the cell and threw 
 key. Pictures later


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 16, 2014)

Only scotty can get a timeout on a mountain lmao


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 16, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Only scotty can get a timeout on a mountain lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone





Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimG. (Nov 16, 2014)

Snow was good. Very worth going, got in 4 hours of skiing.

The patrol incident was worth it for the entertainment value of watching my buddy Karl have a meltdown with Jiminy Patrol. I doubt they have heard the last from him.


----------

